# Move to Shenyang, China



## Sam Hawkins (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi there,
I have a potential offer to move to Shenyang for work. As I have heard so much about the air pollution in the industrial areas of China I would like to ask the advice of any expat living there. 
On the newsreels I see a lot of smog-covered cities and people wearing breathing masks. How strong is the pollution? How dangerous for anyones' health? And what do you do to protect yourselves? What is the Chinese government doing to protect the "working masses"?
Any advice or experience shared is much appreciated.

Thank you 

Sam


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Read this thread, it will help;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/china-expat-forum-expats-living-china/496793-air-quality-china.html

Also Shenyang is almost on the North Korean border and winters do get extreme to say the least.


----------

